# Ringneck Doves~the babies are here=)



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't expect them to hatch until tomorrow but this morning I noticed Angel (the female dove) really squirming around in the nest so I started watching closely to see what was going on.....I was so excited when I seen a baby peek out from under her


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh thats just magnificent!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh my goodness...more babies!!! Congratulations!!!

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

their mom looks very happy with them.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Aw, such sweet pictures! Mom looks so proud. I love the look on her face. Congratulations, your fids have fids! LOL.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats!! I know you have been waiting for babies! Next it will be fun to see what colors they are!


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone I have not seen them yet today but I have the camera ready We are looking forward to seeing what color they will be; it's very exciting


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Very , very sweet !


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Does Anybody Know When The Parents Will Stay Off The Nest Just Long Enough To See The Babies? Right Now When They Trade Places, The One Sitting On Them Stays On Them In The Nest Until The Other One Gets In The Nest, Then They Get Off And The Other One Sits Right Away. They Way They Do It, Gives No Chance Of Getting A Peak So Much For My Idea Of A Creating A Slide Show. I Wanted To Take A Picture Everyday But We're Now On Day 3 And I Still Haven't Been Able To See The Whole Baby, Just The Head Peaking Out From Under The Parent. I Really Don't Want To Shoo Momma Off, It Seems Kind Of Selfish, And I Would Rather Just Be Patient, But How Patient Do I Have To Be? Lol!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> Does Anybody Know When The Parents Will Stay Off The Nest Just Long Enough To See The Babies? Right Now When They Trade Places, The One Sitting On Them Stays On Them In The Nest Until The Other One Gets In The Nest, Then They Get Off And The Other One Sits Right Away. They Way They Do It, Gives No Chance Of Getting A Peak So Much For My Idea Of A Creating A Slide Show. I Wanted To Take A Picture Everyday But We're Now On Day 3 And I Still Haven't Been Able To See The Whole Baby, Just The Head Peaking Out From Under The Parent. I Really Don't Want To Shoo Momma Off, It Seems Kind Of Selfish, And I Would Rather Just Be Patient, But How Patient Do I Have To Be? Lol!


when the babes start getting pin feathers. the way you're pair are acting it is a good thing..


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> when the babes start getting pin feathers. the way you're pair are acting it is a good thing..


Good, knowing that they're being good parents helps me to be more patient Thank you


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

They are 5 and 6 days old today


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks like you got 2 Tangerines. 
Are you sure about their age??? I thought the first one hatched on Monday...the 27th? 
That would make them only 2 and 3 days old. 5/6 days their eyes would be open and they would be getting pin feathers... 

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> Looks like you got 2 Tangerines.
> Are you sure about their age??? I thought the first one hatched on Monday...the 27th?
> That would make them only 2 and 3 days old. 5/6 days their eyes would be open and they would be getting pin feathers...
> 
> Dawn


I thought that time went very fast! LOL! I was just telling my husband that I was wrong about their age

They are 2 and 3 days old


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, and we cleaned the nest today; that poo was grossing me out


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

The babies are doing great


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great shot of the attentive parent and young ones.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Updated pictures~they are now 7 and 8 days old


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

awwww the feathers are coming in nicely


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Libis said:


> awwww the feathers are coming in nicely


Thanks~I think mommy and daddy are doing a good job with their babies.
They are staying out of the nest alot these last few days~I hope thats normal~they feed them often so I'm trying not to worry

We can't wait until we can start holding them and getting to know them


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> Updated pictures~they are now 7 and 8 days old


Glad to see you got their age right this time...LOL!!! 

The babies look great...soooo cute!

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> Glad to see you got their age right this time...LOL!!!
> 
> The babies look great...soooo cute!
> 
> Dawn


Thank you=) I thought of you Dawn when I posted the updated pictures with ages~I figured you'd be proud of me LOL!


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

12 and 13 days old 

***I tried to post an updated picture but I guess I am at my max so now I have to delete some pictures before I can share anymore...stay tuned...


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

They are just too adorable! Little fuzz butts! It's always amazing to me how quickly they grow!

Btw, I love the pictures of Mom and babies. She just looks so happy and proud.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you DeeDee The picture of mommy and babies is one of my favorites

I finally was able to get the updated picture too upload but I had to delete a bunch of pictures

In this picture, they are 12 and 13 days old, as it was taken yesterday. I put a food and water dish in the nest, rather then hanging from the outside of the nest. I understand that they are so pose to start eating seed. We hold them now and are started to help them learn their balance by standing on our finger. I hope that I'm doing everything right. I really want these babies to be very tame.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh that is so cute!... you have everything set up really nicely.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> oh that is so cute!... you have everything set up really nicely.


Thank you Spirit Wings! I am trying very hard to do everything right Their nest sits on a 14"x14" corner shelf and we keep it covered with cardboard (the shelf) and it's easy to change when it gets dirty. I was so afraid of them possibility falling out of the nest that we fastened the shelf under it. If there's anything else that we should be doing, I am open to any input that could help


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is a picture that I took today of the smallest one. He hatched last and is 15 days old now. I just love all the white showing up


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

They are 24 and 25 days old today, and not really babies anymore! They are done being fed my mommy and daddy and enjoy their seed dish


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just lovely, they look great in their new house..what a nice one too!


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

They look so sweet!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, they are really turning out lovely.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice looking youngsters!


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments  We are really enjoying them! They are so friendly, as soon as we open the cage door, they fly right to us and hop right on our finger


----------

